
Xbox Series X eschews storage standards for proprietary expansion “card” - close04
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/03/xbox-series-x-uses-proprietary-nvme-cards-for-storage-expansion/
======
32gbsd
PS2 memory cards but how much will they cost? And will the games depend on
them? It seems like a fragmentation issues to me - even if they are fast.

------
nightfly
This seems more like something Sony would do/has-done.

